# Coffee filter keif.



## oldone (Jan 20, 2011)

I shook a little this morning.

View attachment Jan20$06.JPG


View attachment Jan20$07.JPG


Now I'm ready to blow snow.  :hubba:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool, I'm gonna have to try that, only read about it befor so the saying a pic is worth a thousand words.....


----------



## JCChronic (Jan 21, 2011)

How much bud was used for that? Did you break it into small pieces first?


----------



## oldone (Jan 21, 2011)

I used 1/2 z of trim out of the freezer. 
I let the marbles break it up.
Make sure you use the filter with the screen bottom.
Then I make a pot of coffee to clean the screen.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

Does that lid that the marbles or sitting on fit onto the top of your coffee filter?


----------



## oldone (Jan 21, 2011)

Not real good i have to hold it.


----------



## vwpete (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry to be naive... but can you out line the process?

-frozen buds/shake/trim and marbles in coffee filter, cover with lid and shake?
-kief falls through screen I take it? How long do you typically have to shake for?


Thanks.


----------



## oldone (Jan 22, 2011)

That's the process,I shake for a couple minutes tapping the tray as I go to dislodge anything. If you shake to long you will pick up leaf material.


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2011)

...nice job o'o...


----------



## mojavemama (May 20, 2011)

I made some! Turned out great. It was water kief, though. I'd post a picture, but I made it in the shape of a penis, and posting that picture might get me bounced. Enjoyed the smoke immensely!


----------

